# What was a landsman



## perduda

Hi 
I have found a merchant navy record for one of my ancestors in 1835 and it appears that it says that he first went to sea as a "landsman". Does anyone know what it actually means.
Thanks
Carol


----------



## stores

ONE WHO WORKS ON THE LAND, AND WHO HAS LITTLE OR NO KNOWLEDGE OF THE SEA. (Scribe)


----------



## perduda

thanks


----------



## sparkie2182

" WHO HAS LITTLE OR NO KNOWLEDGE OF THE SEA."

Often of Flag Rank.


----------



## cueball44

A seaman with less than a year's experience at sea. After a year, the Landsman was usually promoted to ordinary seaman. Most were acquired by impressment.PS Google 19th century Landsman.


----------



## Dickyboy

Sort of DHU (Deck Hand Uncertificated) I guess.


----------



## Nick Balls

Originally in the Royal Navy the term 'Landsman' were untrained hands who in theory had 'volunteered' and since they did not use the sea as a profession enjoyed immunity from impressment. This rather changed in the 18th century as demand for manpower grew. This 'rating' was abolished in 1862 to be replaced by Ordinary Seaman 2nd Class.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Maybe I should answer this one (Wave)

According to Admiral W H Smythe (writing in 1867):

'The rating formerly of those on board a ship who had never been to sea, and who were usually stationed among the waisters or after-guard. Some of those used to small craft are more ready about the decks than in going aloft. The rating is now Second class ordinary'.


And, from The OED, 2nd definition:

A person living or working on land as opp. to a seaman; (obsolete exc. hist.) a sailor on his first sea voyage. M17 


Or even, by my understanding; in a twentieth century colloquial term: A man who uses his land-based trades or skills to good effect while employed on a ship.


----------



## BarryJ

Carol -

The usual meaning of "landsman" was the Royal Navy rating of a man who had never been at sea before, and was unskilled in seamanship. It was applied to a man who had been a victim of the press gang, or as a volunteer.

Are you sure that he was in the merchant service? I've never heard of that "rank" in merchant ships. Also, from 1853, impressment ceased to be used in the Royal Navy, and the rating of "landsman" was abolished in 1862.

BarryJ


----------



## David Bland

*Landsmen*

Interesting to read through the replies and Nick as always will have an answer. Today the word Landsmen would sum up 99% of the crew I have worked with over the last few years.


----------



## chadburn

Mad Landsman said:


> Maybe I should answer this one (Wave)
> 
> According to Admiral W H Smythe (writing in 1867):
> 
> 'The rating formerly of those on board a ship who had never been to sea, and who were usually stationed among the waisters or after-guard. Some of those used to small craft are more ready about the decks than in going aloft. The rating is now Second class ordinary'.
> 
> 
> And, from The OED, 2nd definition:
> 
> A person living or working on land as opp. to a seaman; (obsolete exc. hist.) a sailor on his first sea voyage. M17
> 
> 
> Or even, by my understanding; in a twentieth century colloquial term: A man who uses his land-based trades or skills to good effect while employed on a ship.


Also known as National Servicemen(Jester)


----------



## Mad Landsman

chadburn said:


> Also known as National Servicemen(Jester)


Yep! That would fit.


----------

